# JDND Video Teaser



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

All of the clips are way too short (less than a second for each it seemed) and the video cuts from trick to trick too fast. I don't really have a chance to understand what's happening in the shots. And there is no real flow to it either. I understand what you were going for, and understand it's a teaser and you don't want to show full tricks and all the footage, but it's just not working- it doesn't make me want to watch the full length. Maybe use a little slow-mo for the clips so that the A.D.D. hyperactiveness is reduced a little bit.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

arrrmaty said:


> All of the clips are way too short (less than a second for each it seemed) and the video cuts from trick to trick too fast. I don't really have a chance to understand what's happening in the shots. And there is no real flow to it either. I understand what you were going for, and understand it's a teaser and you don't want to show full tricks and all the footage, but it's just not working- it doesn't make me want to watch the full length. Maybe use a little slow-mo for the clips so that the A.D.D. hyperactiveness is reduced a little bit.


+1

10chars


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think I get what you were shooting for, but the edits are so fast my eyes couldn't keep up!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

arrrmaty said:


> All of the clips are way too short (less than a second for each it seemed) and the video cuts from trick to trick too fast.


I actually find this to be fairly common even on vids that aren't teasers. Cutting every few seconds, stutter effects, flashes, etc etc bleah. It's not a friggin' video game. If I'm watching a video to see people do cool tricks, I want to see the entire trick from setup to riding out. Nothing wrong with a little artistry in there, but remember the old adage "always leave them wanting more".


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

Purty Dope


----------

